# Questions about moving to the UAE from the UK



## UK nuclear expat (2 mo ago)

Hello everyone, 

I have been offered a job with Nawah based at the Barakah Nuclear plant, happy with the terms and salary etc but after some advice around moving to UAE and any information regarding the site and facilities

1- I will be moving during the tax year, as i will have spent over 183 days in the UK do i need to pay UK tax on my UAE earnings? 

2- As I will be based in Ruwais or on the site for the majority of the week, what are the recreational facilities like? I like to do triathlons so i wondered what the gyms are like regarding cardio based equipment, also any swimming pools available? 

3- I will be working for Nawah in mid career role, what is the accommodation like? Is it an apartment or like an en suite hotel room? 

Thanks for your help


----------

